# Info on Egypt



## HSwanepoel (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi you all,
I’ve received a offer to go work in Marsa Alam, at a Gold mine. I would like to know a few things before I get back to them, hope anyone would be able to help me with some info;
1.	Kids schooling? Where & How ? they are 7 & 10 years (girls)
2.	Living cost there compared to SA 
3.	Where will be the best place to base my family?
Lets take these 3 items for now and then we could take the next on. Sorry but I’m new to this, hope someone would be able to help me out , Thanks Hannes


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Have you been to Egypt to visit or a holiday?

Please read various topics on the cost of living.. it is not cheap here what it is compared to SA I wouldn't know as I have no knowledge of the cost of living there, our regular posters are not from S.A so I doubt they can help either.

Sorry I can't help any more

Maiden


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I am not sure, but I think that you will find a (nearest) good school only in Hurghada.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi, Marsa Alam is more expensive and far less developed then the rest of the Red Sea resort areas, which is one of the reason the salarys are so much better than Hurghada ( so I'm told) but it less spoilt so if you will be coming for the diving it's the best place. 
For good schooling in English I think you may have to look at El Gouna, unless you want to put your kids in a foreign language school (French or German) which would be difficult at first but long term a great advantage for them. 
So base the family where the school is, and they go to Marsa alam for the hols?
Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Salem Ale Kum', Ahlan bik fi Misr HSwanepoel..... and welcome to the dark side and the best Egyptian forum on the internet I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## HSwanepoel (Nov 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Have you been to Egypt to visit or a holiday?
> 
> ...


Hi Maiden, 
Thanks for the repy, No never been to Egypt. However they flying me in on the 1st of Dec for a "Look See"
Shounds like they want the family to be at Alex, and me in Marsa Alam.
I will get my wife to get on here to chat to you if you dont mind, 

thanks
Hannes


----------



## HSwanepoel (Nov 22, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> Hi, Marsa Alam is more expensive and far less developed then the rest of the Red Sea resort areas, which is one of the reason the salarys are so much better than Hurghada ( so I'm told) but it less spoilt so if you will be coming for the diving it's the best place.
> For good schooling in English I think you may have to look at El Gouna, unless you want to put your kids in a foreign language school (French or German) which would be difficult at first but long term a great advantage for them.
> So base the family where the school is, and they go to Marsa alam for the hols?
> Hope this is of some help.


Hi Helen,

Thanks for the reply.
Shounds like my base would be Alex, Any Info on there ?
Diving shounds good ! will take a look ! thanks 

Hannes


----------



## HSwanepoel (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi
Thanks to all for the info! Much appreciated 
Sorry to Bug you All Again, But now I need Info on Alex.
English Schools Kids (7&100, where the ladies meet that kind of stuff, please 
Any info would be more than I have at the moment. 
Thanks
Hannes


----------

